# NTD()New Tattoo Day) Mandala!



## x360rampagex (Jul 19, 2012)

My first tattoo(not finished yet), which was a full-day session. I am going back in two weeks to have the middle done and hopefully have this extended to my shoulder.


----------



## TimSE (Jul 19, 2012)

You had your nipple tatt'ed... Fucking hardcore!


----------



## x360rampagex (Jul 19, 2012)

lol, yeah, that was the most painful part.


----------



## pentecost (Jul 19, 2012)

props, nips HURT. even just getting close hurts. if you handled that, you can sit for just about anything in the future. now prepare to triple your amount of coverage in the next two years... it's just how it happens.


----------



## x360rampagex (Jul 19, 2012)

pentecost said:


> now prepare to triple your amount of coverage in the next two years... it's just how it happens.



Looking forward to it. I'm hoping to have most of my upper chest done by the end of the year, then get started on a sleeve.


----------



## jordanky (Jul 19, 2012)

I had a needle ran dry over my nipple. Fuck that! Looks great though man, quite a piece for your first tattoo!


----------



## Fiction (Jul 19, 2012)

Shoulda circled the nip.



It actually looks awesome though! Awesome first tat.


----------



## Aevolve (Jul 20, 2012)

I really hope you expand this into a big motif. I love work like this.

Thomas Hooper inspired? I'm a fanboy.


----------



## x360rampagex (Jul 20, 2012)

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> I really hope you expand this into a big motif. I love work like this.
> 
> Thomas Hooper inspired? I'm a fanboy.



Yup, Thomas Hooper, love his work; and the guy who tatt'd me does as well. I will defiantly expand it.


----------



## Aevolve (Jul 23, 2012)

I will live vicariously through you until I have enough funds to get work of my own.


----------



## mcd (Jul 29, 2012)

bro props on surviving the nipple i was a lil lady when they went into my arm pit on some ink


----------



## x360rampagex (Aug 1, 2012)

A touch up today, and the middle's done:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 1, 2012)

Niiiiiiice, so does it let yoy djent harder?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 4, 2012)

Second batch of photos look soooooo much more amazing than the first set! Looks great man. Please keep getting more


----------



## ryanoddi (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice man! I don't think I've ever seen a nip tatted up! Props to you, can't say I'd be willing to do that lol


----------



## budda (Aug 13, 2012)

Congrats! How many hours?


----------



## x360rampagex (Aug 13, 2012)

6 for the first sitting, then 2 for the middle and touch up.


----------



## budda (Aug 17, 2012)

holy shit, what's with people and long sits 

My shop does 1.5 hours at pretty much $100/hr. You can book 3 hours, but I don't think they'll do more then that (unless you ask and go often, who knows).

I can't imagine more then a 3 hour sit!


----------

